
PCIe Interposers and Taps - peter_d_sherman
https://www.serialcables.com/pcie-interposers-taps/
======
peter_d_sherman
Also:

[https://www.serialcables.com/busxpert-micro-ii-pcie-
analyzer...](https://www.serialcables.com/busxpert-micro-ii-pcie-analyzer/)

Excerpt:

"The BusXpert supports up to 36GB of capture buffer, pre-indexed and
compressed trace data, multiple analysis processors, and instant display of
the captured data. The BusXpert also features easy-to-use triggering,
pre-/post-capture filtering, textual search and sequence search, and many
different displays of captured PCI Express traffic. It is available in a
variety of configurations to fit specific requirements for buffer size,
protocols, and budget."

Comments:

Sort of like WireShark -- but for the PCIe bus!

I think of a future when every single PC component is open hardware, truly
modular (down to the signal level) and proxyable (again, down to the signal
level), even with respect to same board chip/IC interconnects -- and thus
transparent and auditable...

~~~
drewg123
I've used several of different brands ones while debugging PCIe NICs, and they
are mostly tricky to set up (like sometimes hours or days of fiddling to get a
link at the right speed / width).

But once setup, they are incredibly informative.

The last time I used one was ~2015, and it was not nearly as nice as wireshark

